# Need New Kitchen SHOES! Any Recommendations?



## knife4hire

So, I need some new kitchen clogs. I've tried on Dansko's, Crocs, and others. I haven't found a pair I like yet. I have heard several recommendations for Shoes for Crews, but I'm kind of skeptical about ordering shoes without trying them on first. Does anyone have any favorites?


----------



## chef tommyv

I've been using Birki (Birkenstock) shoes for years. Absolutely love them. Here is a site for you.

http://www.culinaryclassics.com/birkenstock-shoes.htm


----------



## chefcook969

When it comes to kitchen shoes comfort and traction are paramount to me. I could care less about making a fashion statement. I have been wearing Dr. Scholls with non slip soles for years and find them to be quite nice. The Manager style seem to look fine for kitchen service floor or office. They only cost about $30 and I go through about 2-3 pair a year working 12 hour days. Some might not like that they wear out so quickly. I see that as a positive aspect. Not only does it make it so I always have newish looking shoes, I find that when I replace my shoes regularly it helps in keeping athletes foot and that sort of thing at bay...


----------



## dardeau

I recommend against Shoes For Crews, I've owned two pair and both had the soles torn off within four months. They were very slip resistant, more than Birkis or Danskos, but don't last even a quarter as long.


----------



## jchenschel

I'm partial to Mozo's


----------



## shoesy

I've tried Dankos, Birkenstocks and Klogs - all of them worked for about 4 hours, but no longer.
Last year I picked up some Sanita clogs and they've been great for 10 to 12 hour shifts.
I also have a pair of Crocs Bistro for a more squishy comfort experience.
Look here for Sanita clogs: Most Comfortable Work Shoes


----------



## cacioepepe

Jesus, we still have a thread on shoes?  Ridiculous...


----------



## shoesy

"Jesus, we still have a thread on shoes?  Ridiculous..."

what do you recommend?


----------



## davehriver

I love my crocs.  You got to wear them a day or two to get the most out of them.  So if you have only tried them in the store they're worth a shot.


----------



## gypsy2727

My Birks from Germany were only $30 Canadian .... they are six times the price up here in Canada!!!!!! Still last me three or more years of hard time......makes sence to invest for me. My feet mold right into them....which means I'm stuck with them for the duration of my cooking career....lol


----------



## chefbogan

Croc Bistros all the way, like walking on sunshine as one of my line cooks puts it. I wore my AllPros today(first time in 3 years) they are made by Birkenstock and my feet are killing me! Back to the crocs tomorrow. As a side note one of the soles came off the Crocs after about a year and a half, some shoe goo, and they are back to 100%, I am about two and a half years in on this pair and they were 37 bucks online.


----------



## mrmexico25

bahahaha seeing this post pop up makes me laugh! 

I hope the old blokes see this one too!

I've got a nice pair of asics, although they're a little too narrow they kind of hurt.  But, the non slip aspect works great.


----------



## sean0815

Red Wing oxford 8618. I've had these shoes for 9 months and they show very little wear. Red wing shoes are bullet-proof. At $160 they're not cheap, but I was going through a pair of shoes in 7-8 months. Do yourself a huge favor and get these if you do long hours on your feet.


----------



## paul alfred

I'm also looking for a new pair of non-slip/safety-step shoes.  I bought a pair at Wal-Mart because they were the most affordable ones I could find...well, you get what you pay for I suppose.  I've been wearing them for a little over two months now, and while they aren't wearing out yet, they are quite uncomfortable (ie. I do not recommend them).  I'm not a fan of just ordering shoes online though, so I'm planning a day to visit a few of the local shoe stores to see what they've got.  I'm going to see if they've got any of the shoes that have been recommended here, and hopefully I'll find a pair that feels comfortable and will last me a while.


----------



## allanmcpherson

I'm a huge fan of Blundstones.  Never had better balance of comfort and quality.  My current pair cost me a pretty penny but I'm going on year 4 of almost daily duty.  I use the steel toed boot model and they are shockingly light-weight for all of that.  For the record I have really large feet (and the pigeon toes, bad arches and instep that goes with it) so its really hard for me to get shoes at all, let alone comfortable ones.   These are the best I've ever had.

--Al


----------



## southpoleman69

Mozo. Got my first pair 3 years ago, and they held up great. Work and school full time for 2.5 years and never had an issue. They are just now ripping around the edge on the front and I could probably easily go till summer with em. I bought new mozo's a week ago, but can't justify wearing them just yet. Comfortable, sturdy nonslip reliable shoes


----------



## mrmexico25

I guess my problem is where to find some of these shoes?  I know online shopping as always there but Id rather not have to return them because they dont fit right.


----------



## pirate-chef

Dansko or Brasko ( swedish version)  I love both they suck until they are worn in after that unbeatable in my book.


----------



## paul alfred

So I got a pair of Danskos...my brother wears the same shoes, and swears by them.  I went to see the same vendor my brother buys from, and I was very impressed with how comfortable the shoes are.  The gentleman at the store took a few moments to size my foot, and it turns out that a large part of the reason my feet hurt at the end of the day is I was wearing shoes that were two sizes to small (was wearing sz 9, should have been sz 10...thank you US military for sizing my feet wrong all these years, lol).  Anyway, I've been wearing these shoes every day for over a week now and I have to say I am finding them more comfortable every day.  It seems to me that they are well worth their $120 USD price-tag.


----------



## pirate-chef

The danskos will get better and better the more you break them in.


----------



## sarah mchenry

shoes for crews are horrible...i had shoes for 5 mths and the soles starting tearing, breaking and i could physically tear pieces off....i always had berkenstock clogs and loved them...altho i have a high arch and the top of my foot would eventually split the rubber....i did enjoy throwing my shoes in the dishwasher at the end of the shift to wash them tho....yes, it was sanitary and no dishes would be washed after lol


----------



## shootoo

Strong bump

I guess to jump in the topic- I bought a pair of slip on clogs from Walmart for $19, the brand is Tred Safe. Going on 7 months with them now, size 13. I'm a tall, muscular dude, so I'm packing some weight(about 245lbs currently), these are the only shoes that have lasted longer than a 3 or 4 months. I got them because my grill cook has had his for going on 11 months now

I bought some gel soles for them just in case and they're great. You can even send them through the dishwasher


----------



## ed buchanan

Always try them on       Bottom line Buy what feels comfortable to you   DON'T look at pricetag first.


----------



## squirrelrj

Bistro crocs.. i'm on my same pair going on 2 1/2 years, great $40 investment.


----------



## arugula

I wear birkenstocks (the croc looking ones). I personally find them the best. The one piece of rubber. Can be thrown threw the dish washer anytime. You can buy replacement soles and the quite comfy. Only thing is they are a little up the cost.


----------



## blackened1339

Birkis. Still going strong after two years. My feet never hurt. The Crocs Bistros were rather uncomfortable for my wide, flat feet. Before I tried Birkis, I wore oil-resistant steel toe Wolverine boots for a few years. They served their purpose well but I find the Birkis to be more comfortable.


----------



## jacek

Hi ,

i am also looking for some recommendations. I have tried crocs, sfc and others but i would look forward to hear some reviews about MOZO, does anyone actually wearing them nowadays?


----------



## chefdujour82

I used to wear Birkenstock professional clog for 7 years. I recently decided to try Keen Utility Cog. Once I started to wear them all my back pain went away. These shoes are super comfortable, supportive, and leather. A little pricey but so far wear seems to be good.


----------



## shroomgirl

I swap out between Mozo's (approx $100) and Crocs ($40)......if it's a long day I swap during the day, amazing what that will do for tired feet/legs.


----------



## kaazaah

Birkis all the way! $100 in Vancouver, Canada.. Only had them for a year, I'm a pretty big dude, but these thing seem like they're gonna last a while.. A few of my chefs use them too..

@Shootoo

I've never thought of sticking them in the dishwasher, that's a pretty good idea..


----------



## x86bsd

My feet are jacked. I have flat feet and big problems with my metatarsal getting inflamed from crappy shoes. I tried dansko clogs and they worked well for it mostly but left me with numbness in my big toes. So the next pair I bought were MBT shoes from the walking company store. MBT's have been absolutely amazing! If you have issues with your feet please try them. They are like nothing you've ever walked in. It's a rocker type shoe and I have zero problems with them. I'll be buying several other MBT shoes this year because of their engineering and comfort. Highly recommended by me.


----------



## sourdughdave

I work with hundreds of chefs within a year and have had a number of shoe discussions (despite what a few other chefs stated on this site, shoes are important to chefs).  Just passing on what I have been told regarding some of the brands mentioned here.

Mozo= Never had them but 2 Execs I work with wear them and are totally loyal to the brand.  I am trying these next.

Birkenstocks = i have had Londons and loved them, hard to find with anti-slip sole these days but lasted me 8-10 years.  Birkis are nice but tend to wear out quicker

Dr Scholls = lasted 1 year. Need I say more?

Doc Martens= if you don't have foot problems, you might after a few years in these.  heavier people tend to have more issues with these.

Shoes for Crews = they sell a value product and I have heard good and extremely bad comments but honestly I can't remember ever hearing great things. I had a pair of clogs from them years ago, I hated them.  Fell apart quickly.

Keen= owned a pair about 6 years ago and the anti-slip sole wore out fairly quickly, other than that they were awesome. have heard that the soles are better now.


----------



## emmbai90

Just a pair of comfy and flat black shoes will do it you don't have to use safety shoes, as long as it's non-slip and comfy you should be fine, most places want black shoes though, you don't need nothing expensive like people tell you here. Just don't go too cheap spend like 20 - 25 on them as the shoe material starts getting better around that price.


----------



## caroline123

I'm wearing sketchers go walk range they are very comfie and non slip


----------



## twyst

I like birkenstock london clogs.   They are expensive ($150), but Ive had mine for 3 years and they are still going strong.   They are really comfortable.


----------



## knyfeknerd

I've been on the Dansko Pro for quite a while. Once I switched, I found that it alleviated a lot of my foot, leg and back pain.

However, I have received a couple of crap pairs that hurt my feet. They are not all created equal, even though they should be.

Dansko has a 1 year warranty and I have returned at least 3 pairs over the past 6 years.

I could never work in squishy ugly Crocs.

I would like to try out some of the Birkenstocks though.


----------



## ed buchanan

the lightest, most comfortable, non slip you can find


----------



## dennisb

Croc Bistro's for me. I felt like writing the Croc Co. an appreciation letter after one shift of wearing them. They have excellent non slip soles and are roomy, but not overly roomy, which allows your feet to move around naturally. Highly recommend them to anyone who have not yet tried them. I got mine from Shoe Carnival, I got two pair buy one, get the second pair half off. So for around $60 I have two pairs of highly comfortable shoes which are easy to clean and hopefully last a long time.


----------



## missyd

I'm wearing Dansko Pros right now.  I have a bad back and problems with my hips and knees and these are really comfortable.  Wore Birkenstocks when I worked in a hospital for years & years - these were super comfortable as well (even after 14 hour shifts) but I couldn't find any this time around so I bought the Danskos instead.


----------



## chefdado

I currently wear Mozo. I have two pairs which have lasted me about two years with no sign of wear other the scratches an scuffs, but the seams and soles are still strong. They come with their own in soles. Very light shoe, switched from wolverine which were the heaviest shoe I've worn. Mozo also have an incredible nonslip sole. 

I have had a few chefs that worked for me wearing crocs, they look pretty silly, but always say things like "it's like walking on clouds." 

Personally wont be switching from mozo anytime soon.


----------



## thetincook

I bought a pair of these http://www.spenco.com/products/footcare/SpencoRX/arch-supports last month off amazon last month and have been using them with my beat up Brooks walking shoes for work. They are really nice. Almost all the benefits of a custom orthotic but for $30 us.


----------



## emmbai90

Lol those funny looking shoes they look comfy too although not sure how your feet would benefit if you spill scolding water on them, shoes that cover your feet that water can't seep in is usually better as if you end up dropping a baking tray with food and scolding water in it you will burn your feet badly.


----------



## pollopicu

Pirate-chef said:


> Dansko or Brasko ( swedish version) I love both they suck until they are worn in after that unbeatable in my book.


This.

Dansko's are the best shoes..once you break them in, but are pure torture up until. It took me about 2 good months to break them in good, and now I can be on my feet for hours in total comfort. It's that hard leather band across the top of the top foot bone that hurt the most, once the leather softens up, the leather conforms to the shape of your own feet, thus creating an almost custom made shoe.

Shoes for crews are the worst.


----------



## alaminute

Nobody has mentioned it yet but NAOT is by far the best shoe I've ever bought, cooking or otherwise. The acronym stands for national association for orthopedic therapy and while they're not necessarily made for cooks they are oil and slip reseistant. I started out with awful ankles, unable to walk at the end of the day but after a year and a half they've done wonders for me. I literally feel better after working a service in them. Not cheap at $180 but worth it if you're already dealing with pain mgmt.


----------



## jazz

Have you tried the Toffeln EziKlog - best that i've tried - can get from lots of people online - can't get me out of them!


----------



## notsowooly

my skechers non slip work shoes have been great


----------



## grande

I use Nautilus skudbusters and Superfeet insoles. The Nautilus shoes are comfortable and durable and not too expensive($80); they also have the best no slip sole i've used. The insoles are for my plantar faciitis, but everything more comfy too. Strangely, I've never met anyone else that uses these wonderful shoes, and have to buy them on amazon.


----------



## cas1global

Shootoo said:


> Strong bump
> 
> I guess to jump in the topic- I bought a pair of slip on clogs from Walmart for $19, the brand is Tred Safe. Going on 7 months with them now, size 13. I'm a tall, muscular dude, so I'm packing some weight(about 245lbs currently), these are the only shoes that have lasted longer than a 3 or 4 months. I got them because my grill cook has had his for going on 11 months now
> 
> I bought some gel soles for them just in case and they're great. You can even send them through the dishwasher


I can second this! Great shoes!


----------



## dreamshards8

I love my danskos. I was having lots of back pain and would easily pull back muscles. I stopped wearing shoes for crews and switched to danskos, mainly to look more professional. The first two weeks my feet hurt so bad because the shoes were tight. In the long run I feel so much better. I am on my feet all day and my feet are hardly ever sore.


----------



## madewithnotepad

I swear, the $18 kitchen clogs I get from Walmart last 2 years, never get my feet wet, never slip, and never hurt my feet.


----------



## tweakz

I tried Doctor Scholls for a day. -They were the most uncomfortable shoe I've worn, and the most non slip resistant (any shoe would have done as good). I brought the Scholls back the next day and got the cheapest ones at Walmart and they were so much better. Shoes for Crews are comfy and have great slip resistance, but start falling apart in about 6 months. Sketchers have ok slip resistance and are comfortable unless you're very flat footed to the point that your would be arch wears against the edge of the insert. Sketchers are the most durable shoes I've worn, and the ones I will probably go back to despite the flat foot issue.


----------



## madewithnotepad

Yeah, I had a job that required me to use Shoes for Crews and I swear they ruined my feet for several years.


----------



## chefdustin

I am a pretty big guy about 220 and i wear shoes for crews whereas one of my first jobs had required them and they have been successful ever since good for about 8-12 months working 80 hours a week 

Hope this helps 

Dustin


----------



## julius jeppe

I had my shoes for crews for about two years before the left shoe's sole started coming loose. You might just have had some bad luck.


----------



## chefedb

Oil resistant, non slip bottoms, comfortable  these are main issues.


----------



## bjazz

Jalas makes some great, ergonomic and durable kitchen wear. I just bought a new pair, having the last pair lasting 3 years. For 60 euros it's not a bad deal at all. However I don't know if they're available in whichever country you live in. Internet-order's are naturally possible.

http://www.jalas.fi


----------



## springbok

Hi chefs
Any shoe recommendations for and flat footed chef? My orthopedic insoles are OK but I do need some extra lift tohelp me power through the day

Andy


----------



## chef85mom

I have only owned one pair of birkies and hated them. My last pair of croc bistros lasted almost 3 years. They didn't make my feet stinky with or workout socks. And after a few 12 hour shifts they'd almost molded to the shape of my step. I've bought other shoes and switched right back to my trusty crocs waiting on my new pair of croc bistro pros to be delivered now. I've heard there even better than the originals. I'm dying in my shoes for crews till then


----------



## superexec

Having flat feet and heel spurs, I would be almost in tears at the end of the day in SFC. My doc recommended Birkenstocks so I bought a pair, sweated through the breakin period (roughly 2-3 weeks), then it was like a miracle happened! I can work a super long shift without excruciating pain. My feet may get tired, but they don't hurt. Birks are the way to go.


----------



## SousChefDubs

knife4hire said:


> So, I need some new kitchen clogs. I've tried on Dansko's, Crocs, and others. I haven't found a pair I like yet. I have heard several recommendations for Shoes for Crews, but I'm kind of skeptical about ordering shoes without trying them on first. Does anyone have any favorites?


I know this an old thread but anyway, Birki clogs are by far the best kitchen shoes you can buy. Mine have lasted 4 or 5 years with daily use. A friend of mine had a pair tear after 2 years and went back to the store and they replaced them with brand new ones. It is a great company that stands by their product. Shoes for crews is also good.


----------



## SousChefDubs

chef85mom said:


> I have only owned one pair of birkies and hated them. My last pair of croc bistros lasted almost 3 years. They didn't make my feet stinky with or workout socks. And after a few 12 hour shifts they'd almost molded to the shape of my step. I've bought other shoes and switched right back to my trusty crocs waiting on my new pair of croc bistro pros to be delivered now. I've heard there even better than the originals. I'm dying in my shoes for crews till then


I have read studies that say crocs are the worst kitchen shoes you can wear. They could be wrong though and if they work for you then great.


----------



## icanburnanythin

i recently bought a unknown pair of black with white soles shoes from some asians at a flea market. they cost 15 bucks.. they are the most comfortable shoes ive ever worn. speaking on sneaker terms.. they beat my nike airmax all day long.. even as comfortable as they were, i took it up a notch and added gel inserts to them..let me tell you what --- best shifts on my feet ever.. how long will these 15 dollar shoes last.. idk.. i dont care, im going to go get more.

they have mesh on the outside but solid material below that.. if your place will let you get away with it.. lemme tell ya..do it... im done wearing oil/slip resistant shoes... which have me slipping around on wet oily floors anyway.. as long as there isnt a spill i stick to the floors and mats just fine..

i looked for them on aliexpress and they are similar to these. but mine were non branded and the cut wasn't as low around the ankles, just a tad bit higher..


----------



## flipflopgirl

Those of us who have spent their entire adult lives on their feet would be best served going with good fitting but wide styles.
I had dainty little girlie feet when I first stepped on my path but sometime during the past 4 decades I decided the more popular (i.e. $$$) brands were too restrictive.
Sketchers are my go to for walking and working but give me a nice cushy flipflop and I am in heaven.

mimi


----------



## chefwriter

I just bought a new pair of sneakers and a new pair of work shoes. The woman who sold the sneakers noticed I have high arches and told me about inserts to help support them. They work great. 
She said as we age, our feet get bigger so we need to consider a larger size than what we might be used to.
Anyway, one size up and inserts in the work shoes, I don't think I've been this comfortable at work in a long time. 
It's not always just the shoes.


----------



## Comopaul

Redwing boots they cost a bundle but your feet feel fine after long 16hr days


----------

